# Southern flying squirrels



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Up before dawn for a coffee- noticed a fast, nervous critter at the base of my maple tree. Thought maybe a rat. Flashlight revealed otherwise. A first at our home. Really cool- especially for Westland Michigan.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Grinnell said:


> Up before dawn for a coffee- noticed a fast, nervous critter at the base of my maple tree. Thought maybe a rat. Flashlight revealed otherwise. A first at our home. Really cool- especially for Westland Michigan.


Third shifters.
May have been established awhile... Old woodpecker nests. Birdhouses. Who knows where else they den up.

Neighbors bird feeders get swinging some nights with no breeze.
Ours show stuff scattered when viewed in the morning.

Had one land on my hand in the dark when I was carrying a lot of stuff out for a morning hunt. I jumped big time!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I saw one glide from tree to tree once while staying at Barothy lodge on the Pere Marquette river.

Pretty cool.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

Had one visit my mothers mobile home - he came down the stove vent. She called me in a panic around midnight, she thought some one was trying to break into her trailer. When I got over there, the flying squirrel was in the living room on the curtains. Anytime I got close to him he would glide away to another perch. I finally was able to catch him with a laundry basket. I bet it looked like the ******* flying squirrel roundup with her screaming and me flopping all over the place trying to catch the rodent.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We had one come down the chimney and got trapped in the stove. Heard this racket downstairs opened the burner and seen these big eyes

I guess they are quite common, but work the night shift


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

i get them on trail cams in the UP every fall.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have quite a few around me. They like to visit me when I’m sitting in my oak stands. Definitely jumped the first time I had one come down on me.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

They taste great just like a gray squirrel. Just remember to pick all of the feathers off before you cook em up for a squirrel pot pie or they'll get stuck in your teeth..


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I had some get in the attic of our house here when I was building it. They lived in there for years until we moved here I then found them. I trapped 7 of them in a big trash can and took them out back t o turn loose. I later saw a couple one night on the feeders in front of the house. In SW Mich I use to finds them in hollow trees alot in one woods I hunted.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

6Speed said:


> They taste great just like a gray squirrel. Just remember to pick all of the feathers off before you cook em up for a squirrel pot pie or they'll get stuck in your teeth..


Reminder to those of us who don’t have Army Ranger munitions skills to not blowtorch the fur off our squirrels inside.

Bad things can happen...





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We found two babies when we were kids and raised them. They made really great eat pets. I've had them come into my deer blind during rifle season. I keep sunflower seeds in there too feed the birds and they get into them at night.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

If you are out at night sitting around a campfire and are in a Oak woods, give a couple Hawk whistles and watch them fly all over.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They's around, but not easy to spot. More elusive than an owl is IMHO. When people see em the first time they are mildly flipped out, especially if they are "flyin'" when they see em.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Reminder to those of us who don’t have Army Ranger munitions skills to not blowtorch the fur off our squirrels inside.
> 
> Bad things can happen...
> 
> ...


LOL.. gotta get the pin feathers off somehow.

Seriously, the way you clean squirrel makes a huge difference in the meal. All hair should be removed and this makes it better. I'm not really sure why but it does. Tree rats are great if done correctly.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Not much meat on those little buggers.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

“Really cool- especially for Westland Michigan”
Bahahaha, you’ll be sorry!


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

ncgreg said:


> “Really cool- especially for Westland Michigan”
> Bahahaha, you’ll be sorry!


Why be sorry? Are they gonna invade?


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Used to have one outside my dad's house in Allegan, feel like we only saw it in the fall just after dark.

We would hear it running on the roof if we had the tv off and it liked a maple next to the house.

Only one I ever saw, if it was coming in the house to hibernate in winter or something we never noticed it.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

Grinnell said:


> Why be sorry? Are they gonna invade?


Yup!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They don't hibernate. They stay active all winter. They will really pound the bird feeders when


----------

